# Arthitis - what does it feel like?



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Despite the weather thread, I'll post anyway! 

I'm trying to figure out if my joint pain is arthritis or if it is from coming off prednisone. I was on the prednisone for about 2 yrs but have been off it for almost 6 months. They said I could have a lot of joint pain and what not but I'm curious how that might differ from arthritis pain? It really bothers me in my fingers the most because I play guitar and there are times when the fingers just don't want to move! It most often feels like my joints need to pop. I see lots of people crack their knuckles by stretching them backwards but when mine pop (they almost never used to before all this) they seem to want to go the other way, like making a fist. I can't get them to do it myself though, they just do it when they're good and ready which is never soon enough for my taste! I get it in my one elbow and the opposite shoulder a lot too. Any thoughts???? I can't take any anti inflammatories (aspirin, ibuprofen).


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

Well for me it is some intense pain in my knees mostly. Oh and I can take my hand and place it on my knee and play Jimmy Cracked Corn for when I move my knees back and fourth you can feel and hear them cracking there is a mushey feeling in the kneecaps.
A few years back had a doc that did not beleive that I had been told I had denjentive joint deaise sorry spelling but I put his hand on my knees and played that tune for him to this day if I want to gross the kids I will do that.
It means that I can not walk well on some days also My hands can not even pick up a pen my fingers will throb so bad.
go have some blood work done I forgot the name of the test good luck to you,Paula


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

lsf how old are you and any injuries in joints. Arthritis is pain and inflammation in a joint. It's defintiely there if the joint is red and swollen or xrays show bone changes typical of arthritis (NOT a good reason to automatically xray- doc can tell on exam usually). Other signs typical are morning stiffness, feeling like a machine short on lube oil, few others. Likely you have not noticed any arthritis signs while on prednisone but now time is making up for those few years. Prednisone would block inflammation and thereby prevent most arthritis.

However joints can ache (pain) without inflammation- this is not arthritis if there's really no inflammation but a bit hard to tell- and prednisone makes us feel great and ignore pain not just calm inflammation so maybe it's just getting off steroids.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm 40something  There's no swelling or redness fortunately! It isn't worse in the morning. If anything, it might get worse later in the day. It mostly really just feels like the joint ought to pop for lack of any better way to describe it. I'm HOPING that it is just the lack of prednisone. They said I could get meds to control the side effects but I'm on so much stuff as it is that I felt it would be better to just live with it and get through it. Here's to hoping it will clear up in time on its own as my body produces its own cortisol again!


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

I have osteoarthritis. My pain is intense. It started slow, but now at times it takes all I can to walk. Going to Wal Mart with the wife means I will have to use a chair. I just can not walk anymore very far.

The pain in my joins feels like there is sand in the joints. The pain doesn't throb. It just hurts. At times I will stomp on my own feet too make the pain feel better. Some days are better then others.

Mine started in my hands. Then my feet. Now my entire body is effected. This is kinda rare. I had a huge shock on my body that did this. Semi truck hit me head on, on the interstate. I was in a SUV. Walked away everyone was shocked.

Yet, as the years go by. It gets worse.

If you can go to a doctor and they should be able to ex ray and do ultra sound on the joints to tell.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I just turned 50 last month and was diagnosed with arthritis in my back. The pain feels like a toothache to me.


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

Its is not the same for each. There is differant types.


----------

